# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հիպոտեկային շուկա

## Ared

Jhoxovurd jan, ov giti, te inch e hipoteqayin shukan, derivativayin krizisy u inch kap unen ays erkus@ :Think:  :Think: 

Shat em xndrum :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:     u shat shtap e 1-2 jham amenashaty

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Վերնագիրը խմբագրված է:*

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Jhoxovurd jan, ov giti, te inch e hipoteqayin shukan, derivativayin krizisy u inch kap unen ays erkus@
> 
> Shat em xndrum    u shat shtap e 1-2 jham amenashaty


Ինչի համար է պետք? Եթե կուրսայինի, ավելի հեշտ կլիներ, եթե ինտերնետում փնտրեիր, լիքը նյութեր կան...
Ամեն դեպքում...
Հիպոթեքային շուկան բնակչությանը /այսինքն` ոչ իրավաբանական անձանց/ անշարժ գույքի ձեռքբերման համար ձեռք բերվող գույքի գրավադրմամբ տրվող վարկերն են: 
Բանկի /կամ վարկային կազմակերպության/ բոլոր վարկերը միասին վերցրած կազմում են հիփոթքային պորտֆելը: 
ԱՄՆում ու բոլոր կայացած ֆինանսական շուկա ունեցող երկրներում ընդունված է արժեթղթեր թողարկել հիփոթեքային պորտֆելների դիմաց, այսինքն` դրանով բանկը /վարկային կազմակերպությունը/ վերականգնում է իր միջոցները ու նորից հնարավորություն է ունենում դրանք տեղաբաշխել` չի սպասում 50 տարի, մինչև ամբողջ վարկը մարվի: 
հենց այդ արժեթղերը պետք է որ լինեն դերիվատիվները /այսինքն ածանցյալ արժեթղթերը/

----------

Economist (08.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչի համար է պետք? Եթե կուրսայինի, ավելի հեշտ կլիներ, եթե ինտերնետում փնտրեիր, լիքը նյութեր կան...
> Ամեն դեպքում...
> Հիպոթեքային շուկան բնակչությանը /այսինքն` ոչ իրավաբանական անձանց/ անշարժ գույքի ձեռքբերման համար ձեռք բերվող գույքի գրավադրմամբ տրվող վարկերն են: 
> Բանկի /կամ վարկային կազմակերպության/ բոլոր վարկերը միասին վերցրած կազմում են հիփոթքային պորտֆելը: 
> ԱՄՆում ու բոլոր կայացած ֆինանսական շուկա ունեցող երկրներում ընդունված է արժեթղթեր թողարկել հիփոթեքային պորտֆելների դիմաց, այսինքն` դրանով բանկը /վարկային կազմակերպությունը/ վերականգնում է իր միջոցները ու նորից հնարավորություն է ունենում դրանք տեղաբաշխել` չի սպասում 50 տարի, մինչև ամբողջ վարկը մարվի: 
> հենց այդ արժեթղերը պետք է որ լինեն դերիվատիվները /այսինքն ածանցյալ արժեթղթերը/


Միայն անշարժ գույքի ձեռքբերման համար տրվող վարկերը չէ, որ հիպոտեք են: Հիպոտեքը այն է, երբ գրավադրվող ապրանքը մնում է գրավատուի մոտ: :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

Ինձ կոնկրետ անշարժ գույն ա հետաքրքրում, իսկ կոնկրետ անշարժ գույքի հիպոտեկը անիրական ա: Համ դժվար ա ստանալ, համ էլ ամբողջ կյանքում դառնում էս ստրուկ էդ անմարդկային տոկոսների ու ամսեկան շատ մեծ գումարների ձեռքը: Գումարը եռակի շատ ա դառնում:
Օրինակ 30 000 դոլլարանոց տան համար 15 տարում պետք ա փակել 55 000 դոլլար: Այսինքն մայր գումար՝ 30 000 + 25 000 տոկոսներ + տատանվող կուրս: Հետո էլ պետք ա գումարի 30 տոկոսը նախօրոք ունենալ: Այսինքն 10 000 դոլլար քեշ պետք ա ունենալ: 10 000 դոլլար եթե ասենք 2 տարում կուտակեմ, հենա 6 տարի կկուտակեմ կտանեմ միանգամից կգնեմ էլի:  :Sad:

----------

ուզուզ (19.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ամբողջ հետաքրքրությունն էլ դրա մեջ ա, որ 6 տարուց էդ նույն գումարով էդ տունը կարող ա չկարողանաս գնել: Բացի դրանից եթե վարձով ես ապրում, ապա ստիպված ես լինում ճղվել. համ վարձ համ բանկի փող փակվելով:

----------


## Elmo

> Ամբողջ հետաքրքրությունն էլ դրա մեջ ա, որ 6 տարուց էդ նույն գումարով էդ տունը կարող ա չկարողանաս գնել: Բացի դրանից եթե վարձով ես ապրում, ապա ստիպված ես լինում ճղվել. համ վարձ համ բանկի փող փակվելով:


Վարձը անհամեմատ քիչ ա հիպոտեքային ամսեկան վճարումներից: Նայի ամսեկան 50 000 դրամով կարելի ա նորմալ տան մեջ ապրել. իսկ նույն տունն առնելու համար պետք ա ամսեկան 250 000 -ից ոչ պակաս գումար մարել: Ենթադրենք իմ աշխատավարձը 250 000 դրամ ա, ես կարամ 50 000 դրամ տան վարձ իսկ 200 000 -ով շատ էլ հարմար ապրեմ, բայց եթե ամբողջ աշխատավարձս տամ հիպոտեքին ու սովամահ լինեմ, էդ տունը իմ ինչի՞ն ա պետք, հենա դագաղ կառնեմ նաղդով: Բայց մի հատ էլ բերեք տենանք քանի՞ հոգի ա Հայաստանում 250 000 ստանում: Անձամբ ես, դրանից քիչ եմ ստանում:

----------


## ministr

250000 ստանալով հիփոթեքի մասին կարող ես մոռանալ: Որովհետև այսօրվա ուռած գների պայմաններում դա շատ քիչ ա: Բայց գները սկսում են ընկնել:

----------


## Elmo

> 250000 ստանալով հիփոթեքի մասին կարող ես մոռանալ: Որովհետև այսօրվա ուռած գների պայմաններում դա շատ քիչ ա: Բայց գները սկսում են ընկնել:


Ախպերս ու՞մ շապիկը ճղեմ, որ շատ ստանամ: 250 000 -ը քիչ աշխատավարձ չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ երկրի նախագահը 400 000 ա ստանում: Բայց էլի եմ ասում, իմը դրանից անհամեմատ քիչ ա: Հիպոտեկը պետք ա հասանելի լինի հենց քիչ ստացող խավին, իրա իմաստը հենց էդ ա: Ո՞վ ա տեսել, որ հիպոտեկը հարուստների համար լինի: Հարուստները առանց էդ էլ կարան տուն առնեն:
Իսկ գները չեն իջել: Դոլլարը 25 տոկոս թանկացել ա, գներն էլ դոլլարով են ասում, բայց մի 10 տոկոս քիչ  :Wink:  մի բան էլ ավելացել ա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Միայն անշարժ գույքի ձեռքբերման համար տրվող վարկերը չէ, որ հիպոտեք են: Հիպոտեքը այն է, երբ գրավադրվող ապրանքը մնում է գրավատուի մոտ:


Չէ, տենց չի, Մորֆ ջան...  :Smile: 
Միայն անշարժ գույքին է վերաբերում "հիթոթեքային" տերմինը...
Նույնիսկ ավելի ասեմ. Հայաստանում շատ բանկեր սխալ են օգտագործում դա` դասակարգելով անշարժ գույքի վերանորոգման վարկերը ևս որպես հիփոթեքային վարկ... Իսկ դա պետք է դասակարգվի որպես սովորական սպառողական վարկ` անշարժ գույքի գրավի դիմաց: 
Նաև հիփոթեքայինի տակ չի մտնում բիզնեսին տրվող անշարժ գույքի գրավով վարկերը, դա համարվում է բիզնես- վարկ:

Վերջին նախադասությանդ համար էլ ասեմ, որ ավտոմեքենայի վարկավորման դեպքում էլ է ավտոմեքենայի օգտագործման իրավունքը մնում գրավատուին, բայց դրանից վարկը չի դառնում հիփոթեքային.... 
http://www.investorwords.com/3124/mortgage.html
Արտասահմանյան բանկերի դասակարգումը այդ առումով հստակ է  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ, տենց չի, Մորֆ ջան... 
> Միայն անշարժ գույքին է վերաբերում "հիթոթեքային" տերմինը...
> Նույնիսկ ավելի ասեմ. Հայաստանում շատ բանկեր սխալ են օգտագործում դա` դասակարգելով անշարժ գույքի վերանորոգման վարկերը ևս որպես հիփոթեքային վարկ... Իսկ դա պետք է դասակարգվի որպես սովորական սպառողական վարկ` անշարժ գույքի գրավի դիմաց: 
> Նաև հիփոթեքայինի տակ չի մտնում բիզնեսին տրվող անշարժ գույքի գրավով վարկերը, դա համարվում է բիզնես- վարկ:
> 
> Վերջին նախադասությանդ համար էլ ասեմ, որ ավտոմեքենայի վարկավորման դեպքում էլ է ավտոմեքենայի օգտագործման իրավունքը մնում գրավատուին, բայց դրանից վարկը չի դառնում հիփոթեքային.... 
> http://www.investorwords.com/3124/mortgage.html
> Արտասահմանյան բանկերի դասակարգումը այդ առումով հստակ է


Չէ, Ֆրեյա ջան միանշանակ ես ճիշտ եմ ասում, սխալ բան չկա: Եթե ոսկին էլ քեզ մոտ մնա, դա էլ հիփոթեք կլինի: Չգիտեմ, գուցե հիմա հիփոթեք ասելով մարդիկ հաճախ անշարժ գույքը նկատի ունեն, բայց հիփոթեքի դասական սահմանումը իմ ասածն ա :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Ախպերս ու՞մ շապիկը ճղեմ, որ շատ ստանամ: 250 000 -ը քիչ աշխատավարձ չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ երկրի նախագահը 400 000 ա ստանում: Բայց էլի եմ ասում, իմը դրանից անհամեմատ քիչ ա: Հիպոտեկը պետք ա հասանելի լինի հենց քիչ ստացող խավին, իրա իմաստը հենց էդ ա: Ո՞վ ա տեսել, որ հիպոտեկը հարուստների համար լինի: Հարուստները առանց էդ էլ կարան տուն առնեն:
> Իսկ գները չեն իջել: Դոլլարը 25 տոկոս թանկացել ա, գներն էլ դոլլարով են ասում, բայց մի 10 տոկոս քիչ  մի բան էլ ավելացել ա:


Դե մեր մոտ ամեն ինչը յուրահատուկա չգիտես? Էն կանխավճարի մասին մոռացար ասես որպես հերթական աբսուրդ: Մեր մոտ հիպոթեք տալու համար լուրջ եկամուտ պետքա ունենաս: Եթե որևէ մեկն ուզում ա տունը իրոք վաճառի, ոչ թե տարիներով նստի սպասի, ապա գինը ռեալ իջնում ա: Հիմա բանկերը վարկ չեն տալիս դե թող գն կրակեն նստեն տեսնեմ ով ա առնելու

----------

ուզուզ (19.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէ, Ֆրեյա ջան միանշանակ ես ճիշտ եմ ասում, սխալ բան չկա: Եթե ոսկին էլ քեզ մոտ մնա, դա էլ հիփոթեք կլինի: Չգիտեմ, գուցե հիմա հիփոթեք ասելով մարդիկ հաճախ անշարժ գույքը նկատի ունեն, բայց հիփոթեքի դասական սահմանումը իմ ասածն ա





> Под «ипотекой» понимают залог недвижимости как способ обеспечения обязательств. Наличие системы ипотечного кредитования – неотъемлемая составная часть любой развитой системы частного права.


http://www.apartment.ru/hypo/ipoteka/ipot_osnova.asp

http://www.aup.ru/books/m90/1_6.htm

Մորֆեուս ջան, մի խառնի էլի էս մարդկանց...  :Smile:  Եթե մասնագիտական թասիբի հարց ա, խնդիր չկա` քո ասածն ա  :Blush: 
բայց դե տենց չի...
Նայի, հիփոթեքը գրավով վարկի տեսակ ա, բայց գրավով վարկը հիփոթեք չի
Ու պատմականոերն էլ, ու բոլոր սահմանումներով էլ, հիփոթեքը վերաբերում ա մենակ անշարժ գույքին, չնայած որ` հայկական որոշ բանկեր իրանց պորտֆելները ուռճացնելու համար ցանկացած անշարժ գույքի գրավով վարկ կարան մտցնեն հիփոթեքի տակ... գուցե դրանից ա գալիս շփոթությունը...
Իսկզբանե հիփոթեքը mortgageն ա, ու եթե ռուսները էլի որոշ չափով ճղթում են որոշ անշարժ գույքի գրավով վարկեր հիփոթեքի տակ, տո արևմտյան աշխարհում հստակ ա. հիփոթեքը մենակ երկարաժամկետ, բնակչությանը տրվող վարկերն է /ընդ որում ` որպես հիփոթեքային համարվում են նաև ոչ բանկ ֆինանսական կազմակերպությունների տված փոխառությունները, էտ միություններ, ֆոնդեր..../

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> http://www.apartment.ru/hypo/ipoteka/ipot_osnova.asp
> 
> http://www.aup.ru/books/m90/1_6.htm
> 
> Մորֆեուս ջան, մի խառնի էլի էս մարդկանց...  Եթե մասնագիտական թասիբի հարց ա, խնդիր չկա` քո ասածն ա 
> բայց դե տենց չի...
> Նայի, հիփոթեքը գրավով վարկի տեսակ ա, բայց գրավով վարկը հիփոթեք չի
> Ու պատմականոերն էլ, ու բոլոր սահմանումներով էլ, հիփոթեքը վերաբերում ա մենակ անշարժ գույքին, չնայած որ` հայկական որոշ բանկեր իրանց պորտֆելները ուռճացնելու համար ցանկացած անշարժ գույքի գրավով վարկ կարան մտցնեն հիփոթեքի տակ... գուցե դրանից ա գալիս շփոթությունը...
> Իսկզբանե հիփոթեքը mortgageն ա, ու եթե ռուսները էլի որոշ չափով ճղթում են որոշ անշարժ գույքի գրավով վարկեր հիփոթեքի տակ, տո արևմտյան աշխարհում հստակ ա. հիփոթեքը մենակ երկարաժամկետ, բնակչությանը տրվող վարկերն է /ընդ որում ` որպես հիփոթեքային համարվում են նաև ոչ բանկ ֆինանսական կազմակերպությունների տված փոխառությունները, էտ միություններ, ֆոնդեր..../


Ֆրեյա՛ ջան, նորից եմ ասում՝ սխալվում ես: Քո տված լինքերն էլ բացարձակապես ինձ ոչինչ չեն ապացուցում: Հաստատ էտ գրողը ինձնից շատ բան չգիտի, եթե տենց բաներ ա գրել: Ինձ թվում է, որ վիքիպեդիան ավելի վստահելի է, չէ՞. խնդրեմ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothec  :Wink: 
Կարդա ու կհասկանաս, որ մարդկանց ես չեմ խառնում, դու ես խառնում :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա՛ ջան, նորից եմ ասում՝ սխալվում ես: Քո տված լինքերն էլ բացարձակապես ինձ ոչինչ չեն ապացուցում: Հաստատ էտ գրողը ինձնից շատ բան չգիտի, եթե տենց բաներ ա գրել: Ինձ թվում է, որ վիքիպեդիան ավելի վստահելի է, չէ՞. խնդրեմ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothec 
> Կարդա ու կհասկանաս, որ մարդկանց ես չեմ խառնում, դու ես խառնում


Մորֆ ջան, էս  լրիվ հնացած տեսական, իրավաբանական հասկացություն ա, ու եթե նկատեցիր, շատ սուղ տեղեկություններ է տալիս վիքին հենց այդ պատճառով... ռեալ աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի օգտագործում հիփոթեքը էս ընկալմամբ, քանի որ այսօրվա դրությամբ տրվող վարկերի 90 տոկոսը կընկնի հիփոթեք կատեգորիա տակ, որի մեջ կմտնի եւ ավտովարկավորումը, եւ սպառողական մանր վարկավորումը եւ քրեդիթ քարտերը... քանի որ սրանց դեպքում էլ է գրավադրվող գույքը մնում վարկառուին տնօրինության տակ...
Հիփոթեք ասելով հասկանում ենք մորթգիջ, իսկ մորթգիջը արդեն նշել եմ` որն է...  
Կարծում եմ նաև կհամաձայնես, որ հիփոթեքային կրիզիսը և ածանցյալ շուկայի կրիզիսը հենց մորթգիջի շուկայում են տեղի ունեցել, ոչ թե ավանդական "հիփոթեքի":
Հա, ու մի բան էլ ասեմ... շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ռուսները ու հայերը սխալ են թարգմանել տերմինը, դրա համար են օգտագործում հիփոթեք բառը...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, էս  լրիվ հնացած տեսական, իրավաբանական հասկացություն ա, ու եթե նկատեցիր, շատ սուղ տեղեկություններ է տալիս վիքին հենց այդ պատճառով... ռեալ աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի օգտագործում հիփոթեքը էս ընկալմամբ, քանի որ այսօրվա դրությամբ տրվող վարկերի 90 տոկոսը կընկնի հիփոթեք կատեգորիա տակ, որի մեջ կմտնի եւ ավտովարկավորումը, եւ սպառողական մանր վարկավորումը եւ քրեդիթ քարտերը... քանի որ սրանց դեպքում էլ է գրավադրվող գույքը մնում վարկառուին տնօրինության տակ...
> Հիփոթեք ասելով հասկանում ենք մորթգիջ, իսկ մորթգիջը արդեն նշել եմ` որն է...  
> Կարծում եմ նաև կհամաձայնես, որ հիփոթեքային կրիզիսը և ածանցյալ շուկայի կրիզիսը հենց մորթգիջի շուկայում են տեղի ունեցել, ոչ թե ավանդական "հիփոթեքի":
> Հա, ու մի բան էլ ասեմ... շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ռուսները ու հայերը սխալ են թարգմանել տերմինը, դրա համար են օգտագործում հիփոթեք բառը...


Ֆրեյա ջան, եթե մասնագիտական թասիբի հարց ա, խնդիր չկա` քո ասածն ա  :Jpit: /չդիմացա գայթակղությանը :Jpit: /:
Բայց դե տենց չի էլի: Եթե շատերը սխալ են օգտագործում էդ տերմինը, դա չի նշանակում, որ էտ կատագորիայի իմաստը փոխվել ա, կամ հնացել ա: Անշարժ գույքի հիփոթեքը ընդամենը մեկն է հիփոթեքի տարատեսակներից: Բացի այդ էլ ես ոչ վաղ անցյալում իմ ասած ձեւով եմ անցել էտ կատեգորիայի բացատրությունը ինստիտիտում, այնպես որ եթե ինչ-որ բան հնացել է, ապա միայն ժողովրդի խոսակցական մակարդակում է հնացել. գիտական մակարդակում _հիփոթեքը այն վարկերն են, որոնց դիմաց տրվող գրավը մնում է գրավատուի մոտ_:

----------


## Gevorg

Հիփոթեքը համաձայն ՀՀ Քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքի հոդված 260 -ի համարվում է այն գրավը, որի առարկան, անկախ նրանից այն անշարժ, թե շարժական գույք է, մնում է գրավատուի կամ երրորդ անձի տիրապետման և օգտագործման ներքո:

Սակայն ըստ գործարար շրջանառության սովորույթի հիփոթեքային վարկ ասելով հասկացվում է անշարժ գույքի դիմաց տրվող սպառողական վարկը:

Մեկնաբանությունները տարբեր երկներում և տարբեր տեսություններում կարող են տարբերվել:

----------


## Gevorg

> Հիպոտեկը պետք ա հասանելի լինի հենց քիչ ստացող խավին, իրա իմաստը հենց էդ ա: Ո՞վ ա տեսել, որ հիպոտեկը հարուստների համար լինի: Հարուստները առանց էդ էլ կարան տուն առնեն:


Բանկերը չեն ֆինանսավորում ո'չ աղքատներին, ո'չ էլ հարուստներին: Բանկերը ֆինանսավորում են վճարունակ անձանց:

Այո հիփոթեքը այժմ հասանելի է ոչ բոլորին: Բայց երկարաժամկետ և, միաժամանակ, ցածրարժեք ֆինանսական միջոցներն էլ անհասանելի են բանկերի համար: Ոչ մի քաղաքացի այսօր չի ներդնի իր գումարները ասենք 30 տարով և 2 տոկոս տոկոսադրույքով ավանդ, որի հաշվին բանկը կկարողանա մեկ այլ քաղաքացու տրամադրել հասանելի հիփոթեքային վարկ:

----------

Ahik (03.05.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Սակայն ըստ գործարար շրջանառության սովորույթի հիփոթեքային վարկ ասելով հասկացվում է անշարժ գույքի դիմաց տրվող սպառողական վարկը:


Առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպում նման կարծիքի հիպոթեքի մասին: Դեռ չեմ հանդիպել որևէ մեկին՝ ով հիպոթեքը կընդուներ որպես սպառողական վարկ:

----------


## Gevorg

> Առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպում նման կարծիքի հիպոթեքի մասին: Դեռ չեմ հանդիպել որևէ մեկին՝ ով հիպոթեքը կընդուներ որպես սպառողական վարկ:


Վարկերն ըստ նպատակայնության տարանջատվում են երկու խմբի` առևտրային և սպառողական:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Վարկերն ըստ նպատակայնության տարանջատվում են երկու խմբի` առևտրային և սպառողական:


Հիպոթեքը որի՞ն է դասվում:

----------


## Gevorg

> Հիպոթեքը որի՞ն է դասվում:


Սպառողականը դա` բնակարանների, առանձնատների, հողի մեքենաների և այլ սպառողական նպատակներով տրամադրվող վարկերն են, որոնց շարքին է դասվում նաև հիփոթեքը: Առևտրային վարկերը բիզնեսի զարգացմանն ուղղված վարկերն են:

----------

ChildOfTheSky (03.05.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Հիփոթեկով բնակարան գնել ցանկացողների գործը ահագին հեշտացավ, այլևս պետք չէ մի քանի տարի կուտակել սկզբնական 30%-ը :Smile:  : 



> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սպորտի և երիտասարդության հարցերի նախարարությունը հայտարարում է «Երիտասարդներին` մատչելի բնակարան» պետական նպատակային ծրագրի մեկնարկի մասին և ընդունում է հայտեր:
> 
> Ծրագրի նպատակն է.
> 
> ա) աջակցել սոցիալապես անապահով երիտասարդ ընտանիքներին` բնակարանային հիմնախնդիրների հաղթահարման հարցում,
> 
> բ) բարելավել Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ժողովրդագրական իրավիճակը,
> 
> գ) շեշտակի նվազեցնել արտագաղթը,
> ...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպում նման կարծիքի հիպոթեքի մասին: Դեռ չեմ հանդիպել որևէ մեկին՝ ով հիպոթեքը կընդուներ որպես սպառողական վարկ:





> Վարկերն ըստ նպատակայնության տարանջատվում են երկու խմբի` առևտրային և սպառողական:





> Հիպոթեքը որի՞ն է դասվում:





> Սպառողականը դա` բնակարանների, առանձնատների, հողի մեքենաների և այլ սպառողական նպատակներով տրամադրվող վարկերն են, որոնց շարքին է դասվում նաև հիփոթեքը: Առևտրային վարկերը բիզնեսի զարգացմանն ուղղված վարկերն են:


Ժողովու՛րդ, *հիփոթեքային կոչվում են այն վարկերը, որոնց դիմաց տրվող գրավը մնում է գրավատուի մոտ:*
Հիփոթեքը կարող է եւ՛ սպառողական լինել, եւ՛ առեւտրային. էտ ուրիշ դասակարգում է:

----------


## Katka

> Ժողովու՛րդ, *հիփոթեքային կոչվում են այն վարկերը, որոնց դիմաց տրվող գրավը մնում է գրավատուի մոտ:*
> Հիփոթեքը կարող է եւ՛ սպառողական լինել, եւ՛ առեւտրային. էտ ուրիշ դասակարգում է:


Մորֆուս ջան, կարծեմ հիփոթեքային վարկերը առևտրայինի դասակարգման մեջ չեն մտնում: Ամեն դեպքում, երբ դու բիզնես սկսելու համար տունդ գրավ ես դնում ու դրա դիմաց վարկ ստանում, այդ գործարքը հփոթեքային չէ: 
Ընդհանրապես հիփոթեք բառը հին հունական ծագում ունի: Հիփոթեքային գործարքները ծագել են այն ժամանակ, երբ ծագել է մասնավոր սեփականությունը և հիմնականում` հողի նկատմամբ սեփականությունը: Մ.թ. ա. 6-րդ դարում Հին Հունաստանում  հիփոթեքի տակ հասկացվում էր պարտատուի պարտավորությունը պարտատերի նկատմամբ, որը արտահայտվում էր հողերի գրավով: Գրավադրված *հողային տարածքում*  դրվում էին սյուներ, որոնք էլ կոչվեցին հիփոթեք:

Իսկ քո ասածը, որ ցանկացած վարկ,որոնց դիմաց տրվող գրավը մնում է գրավատուի մոտ, դա հիփոթեք չէ: Դա պիգնուս է կոչվում, հայերեն բառը չգիտեմ:

Հ. Գ. Բառի ծագումը շատ կարևոր է: Հիփոթեքը կարելի է համարել գրավի ինստիտուտի մի բաժին, որտեղ ոպես գրավ անշարժ գույքն է: Հին ժամանակներում հողն էր:
http://nedvizhimost.co.ua

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆուս ջան, կարծեմ հիփոթեքային վարկերը առևտրայինի դասակարգման մեջ չեն մտնում: Ամեն դեպքում, երբ դու բիզնես սկսելու համար տունդ գրավ ես դնում ու դրա դիմաց վարկ ստանում, այդ գործարքը հփոթեքային չէ: 
> Ընդհանրապես հիփոթեք բառը հին հունական ծագում ունի: Հիփոթեքային գործարքները ծագել են այն ժամանակ, երբ ծագել է մասնավոր սեփականությունը և հիմնականում` հողի նկատմամբ սեփականությունը: Մ.թ. ա. 6-րդ դարում Հին Հունաստանում  հիփոթեքի տակ հասկացվում էր պարտատուի պարտավորությունը պարտատերի նկատմամբ, որը արտահայտվում էր հողերի գրավով: Գրավադրված *հողային տարածքում*  դրվում էին սյուներ, որոնք էլ կոչվեցին հիփոթեք:
> 
> Իսկ քո ասածը, որ ցանկացած վարկ,որոնց դիմաց տրվող գրավը մնում է գրավատուի մոտ, դա հիփոթեք չէ: Դա պիգնուս է կոչվում, հայերեն բառը չգիտեմ:
> 
> Հ. Գ. Բառի ծագումը շատ կարևոր է: Հիփոթեքը կարելի է համարել գրավի ինստիտուտի մի բաժին, որտեղ ոպես գրավ անշարժ գույքն է: Հին ժամանակներում հողն էր:
> http://nedvizhimost.co.ua


Է դե լավ էլի: Նախորդ էջում դրածս լինքով գնա, կարդա: 
Հիփոթեքըը միայն անշարժ ույքը չէ:

----------


## Katka

> Է դե լավ էլի: Նախորդ էջում դրածս լինքով գնա, կարդա: 
> Հիփոթեքըը միայն անշարժ ույքը չէ:


Գնացել եմ ու կարդացել: Wiki-ն էիր չէ՞ նշել: Մորֆուս ջան, ուղղակի փնտրման համակարգով անգլերենով տուր հիփոթեք բառը ու կարդա միջազգային տնտեսության մեջ այս տերմինի կիրառումը: Wiki-ն հիմք պետք չէ ընդունել: Կարդա տարբեր նյութեր ու կտեսնես, որ միջազգային շուկայում տերմինը դեռ իր պատմական ծագման իմաստը չի կորցրել: 
Բացի այդ, եթե դու այդքան վստահ ես, խնդրում եմ նշիր մի բանկ կամ, չգիտեմ, բեր որևէ կազմակերպության օրինակ, որտեղ այդպիսի գործարք է ձևակերպվել և կոչվել` հիփոթեքային: Ասենք, դու գնաս բանկ , ոսկե շղթադ գրավ դնես, վարկ վերցնես ու գնաս հանգստանալու, այդ դեպքում վարկը հիփոթեքայի՞ն է:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Գնացել եմ ու կարդացել: Wiki-ն էիր չէ՞ նշել: Մորֆուս ջան, ուղղակի փնտրման համակարգով անգլերենով տուր հիփոթեք բառը ու կարդա միջազգային տնտեսության մեջ այս տերմինի կիրառումը: Wiki-ն հիմք պետք չէ ընդունել: Կարդա տարբեր նյութեր ու կտեսնես, որ միջազգային շուկայում տերմինը դեռ իր պատմական ծագման իմաստը չի կորցրել:


Կարդացել եմ, նաեւ կարդացել եմ տարբեր երկրների օրենքները, որտեղ սահմանված է, թե ինչ է հիփոթեքը: 
Նույն խորհուրդը քեզ կտամ: :Wink: 
Հա, մեկ էլ եթե Վիկիին չվստահել, ապա ինչո՞ւ վստահել անհայտ ծագման ինչ-որ սայթի :Think: 




> Բացի այդ, եթե դու այդքան վստահ ես, խնդրում եմ նշիր մի բանկ կամ, չգիտեմ, բեր որևէ կազմակերպության օրինակ, որտեղ այդպիսի գործարք է ձևակերպվել և կոչվել` հիփոթեքային:


Մեքենա գնելու համար տրվող վարկերը որպես օրինակ :Wink: 



> Ասենք, դու գնաս բանկ , ոսկե շղթադ գրավ դնես, վարկ վերցնես ու գնաս հանգստանալու, այդ դեպքում վարկը հիփոթեքայի՞ն է:


Ո՛չ, քանի որ շղթան մնում է բանկում:

----------


## Katka

> Կարդացել եմ, նաեւ կարդացել եմ տարբեր երկրների օրենքները, որտեղ սահմանված է, թե ինչ է հիփոթեքը: 
> Նույն խորհուրդը քեզ կտամ:
> Հա, մեկ էլ եթե Վիկիին չվստահել, ապա ինչո՞ւ վստահել անհայտ ծագման ինչ-որ սայթի


Մասնավորապես: Փորփրեցի.հիմանական սահմաններում նույնիսկ wiki-ում առաջնայինը անշարժ գույքն է: 

Միայն Wiki-ի վրա հիմնվել  ի նկատի ունեի:  :Smile:  Դեռ շարունակում եմ փորփրել:  :Cool: 





> Մեքենա գնելու համար տրվող վարկերը որպես օրինակ


Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ի՞նչ ես գրավ դնում:




> Ո՛չ, քանի որ շղթան մնում է բանկում:


Հըմ :Think: : Գիտես օրինակս ինչի՞ բերեցի. մտածում եմ, որ եթե գրավառուն հնարավորություն ունենա, նա կթողնի գրավի առարկան իր մոտ: Շղթայի դեպքում դա հնարավոր է: Հողի, անշարժ գույքի դեպքում դա մի փոքր դժվարություններ է ստեղծում: Այսինքն, եթե դու գրավ դնես բանկում տունդ, առավել արդյունավետ ու երկրի տնտեսության առումով հարմար է, որ այդ տունը գրավատուի մոտ մնա: Ասել կուզեմ, որ եթե գրավառուն  այլ հավասար պայմաններում հնարավորություն ունենար գրավի առարկան պահեր իր մոտ, նա այդպես էլ կաներ, ինչպես շղթայի դեպքում: Բայց նպատակահարմարությունից ելենելով` անշարժ գույքի գրավի դեպքում գրավառուն թողնում է գրավատուին օգտագործել իր գույքը:

 Տնտեսական հարաբերությունների զարգացման արդյուքում գուցե կատեգորիան սկսել է օգտագործվել լայն իմաստվ: Այսինքն, եթե այս պահին քո շղթան ինձ հարկավոր չէ, թող մնա քո մոտ. այդ սկզբունքը կիրառվում էր միայն անշարժ գույքի գրավի դեպքում, որը կոչվում էր հիփոթեք, բայց ներառեցին նաև այն գործարքները, որոնց դեպքում գրավատուի մոտ մնում է գրավի առարկան, անկախ գրավի առարկայից: Բայց կարծում եմ գրավառուները հիմնականում հնարավորության դեպքում իրենց մոտ են պահում գրավի առարկան:

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, Wiki-ում կա՞ հիփոթեքի ծագումը: Չգտա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ի՞նչ ես գրավ դնում:


Գնված մեքենան :Smile: 




> Հըմ: Գիտես օրինակս ինչի՞ բերեցի. մտածում եմ, որ եթե գրավառուն հնարավորություն ունենա, նա կթողնի գրավի առարկան իր մոտ: Շղթայի դեպքում դա հնարավոր է: Հողի, անշարժ գույքի դեպքում դա մի փոքր դժվարություններ է ստեղծում: Այսինքն, եթե դու գրավ դնես բանկում տունդ, առավել արդյունավետ ու երկրի տնտեսության առումով հարմար է, որ այդ տունը գրավատուի մոտ մնա: Ասել կուզեմ, որ եթե գրավառուն  այլ հավասար պայմաններում հնարավորություն ունենար գրավի առարկան պահեր իր մոտ, նա այդպես էլ կաներ, ինչպես շղթայի դեպքում: Բայց նպատակահարմարությունից ելենելով` անշարժ գույքի գրավի դեպքում գրավառուն թողնում է գրավատուին օգտագործել իր գույքը:


Չէ, դրա համար չի: Ո՞վ կուզենա վարկով տուն առնի ու միայն 15 տարի հետո, երբ կարողանա մարել այդ վարկը, նոր իրավունք ստանա ապրել այդ տանը: Ու էտ ընթացքում էլ չգիտես թե որտեղ վարձով մնա:




> Տնտեսական հարաբերությունների զարգացման արդյուքում գուցե կատեգորիան սկսել է օգտագործվել լայն իմաստվ: Այսինքն, եթե այս պահին քո շղթան ինձ հարկավոր չէ, թող մնա քո մոտ. այդ սկզբունքը կիրառվում էր միայն անշարժ գույքի գրավի դեպքում, որը կոչվում էր հիփոթեք, բայց ներառեցին նաև այն գործարքները, որոնց դեպքում գրավատուի մոտ մնում է գրավի առարկան, անկախ գրավի առարկայից: Բայց կարծում եմ գրավառուները հիմնականում հնարավորության դեպքում իրենց մոտ են պահում գրավի առարկան:


Հակառակ պրոցեսն է եղել: :Smile: 



> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, Wiki-ում կա՞ հիփոթեքի ծագումը: Չգտա:


Գրած էր առաջին տողում, թե ինչ բառից ա առաջացել, բայց քանի որ անգլերեն էր, բնականաբար անգլերեն-անգլերեն թարգմանություն չէր լինի:

----------


## Katka

Մորֆիուս ջան, առաջարկում եմ տեղադրել բոլոր փորփրումների արդյունքները, որպեսզի երիտասարդ տնտեսագետներն էլ իմանան ինչ է հիփոթեքը:
Սկսենք նրանից,որ այն *գրավի* տեսակ է:




> in Roman law, the most advanced form of the _contract of pledge_ (գրավի պայմանագիր); in modern civil law (legal system), an instrument akin to the common law mortgage.


ՀՀ քաղօրենսգիրք`



> Հիփոթեք է համարվում գրավը, որի առարկան... (դու կշարունակես)




Հ.Գ. Ես էլ հիմա նայեմ միջազգային փորձը... :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆիուս ջան, առաջարկում եմ տեղադրել բոլոր փորփրումների արդյունքները, որպեսզի երիտասարդ տնտեսագետներն էլ իմանան ինչ է հիփոթեքը:
> Սկսենք նրանից,որ այն *գրավի* տեսակ է:


ՀՀ քաղօրենսգիրք մինչեւ 2005 թ.



> Հիփոթեք է համարվում գրավը, որի առարկան, անկախ նրանից այն անշարժ, թե շարժական գույք է, մնում է գրավատուի կամ երրորդ անձի տիրապետման և օգտագործման ներքո:


Գործող քաղօրենսգրքով 



> Հիփոթեք է համարվում անշարժ գույքի գրավը, ինչպես նաև հողամասի կառուցապատման իրավունքի գրավը:
> (260-րդ հոդվածը խմբ. 04.10.05 ՀՕ-188-Ն)


Ինչպես հուշեց մեր ավագ ընկերներից մեկը, հնարավոր է էս փոփոխությունը հերթական «ժուլիկությունն» է, որպեսզի արհեստականորեն նվազեցվի սպառողական վարկերի տեսակարար կշիռը ՀՆԱ-ի մեջ: 
Արժի տարբեր երկրների օրենսդրություններն էլ նայել, որպեսզի պարզենք, թե այդ երկրները հիմա հիփոթեքը ինչպես են սահմանում: 
Ամեն դեպքում հիփոոթեքի դասական, տնտեսագիտական  սահմանումը այն է, ինչ նշված էր առաջին օրենքում/այնպես, ինչպես ես ասել էի/ :Wink:

----------

Katka (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Օֆ, լավ, ժողոուրդ, էս քննարկումից արդեն "անհանդուրժողականության" հոտ ա գալիս…
Ի յիժու պանյատնօ, որն ա հիփոթեքը, ու որ երկու հազար տարի վաղեմություն ունեցող տերմինները պարտադիր չի էսօր էլ արդիական լինեն ու նույն իմաստով գործածվեն…
Ինչպես, ասենք՝ դեմոկրատիան, հաստատ նույնը չի այսօր, ինչ Աթենքում դարեր առաջ  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Օֆ, լավ, ժողոուրդ, էս քննարկումից արդեն "անհանդուրժողականության" հոտ ա գալիս…
> Ի յիժու պանյատնօ, որն ա հիփոթեքը, ու որ երկու հազար տարի վաղեմություն ունեցող տերմինները պարտադիր չի էսօր էլ արդիական լինեն ու նույն իմաստով գործածվեն…
> Ինչպես, ասենք՝ դեմոկրատիան, հաստատ նույնը չի այսօր, ինչ Աթենքում դարեր առաջ


Չէ, Ֆրեյա ջան, ուղղակի փորձեցինք «Ես ու միայն ես եմ ճիշտ» սկզբունքից անցնել «Բացահայտենք ճիշտը միասին» սկզբունքին, բայց անպայման նայիր Քաղօրենսգիրքը :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Օֆ, լավ, ժողոուրդ, էս քննարկումից արդեն "անհանդուրժողականության" հոտ ա գալիս…
> Ի յիժու պանյատնօ, որն ա հիփոթեքը, ու որ երկու հազար տարի վաղեմություն ունեցող տերմինները պարտադիր չի էսօր էլ արդիական լինեն ու նույն իմաստով գործածվեն…
> Ինչպես, ասենք՝ դեմոկրատիան, հաստատ նույնը չի այսօր, ինչ Աթենքում դարեր առաջ


Խոսքը հաստատ մի քանի հազար եւ ոչ էլ մի քանի հարյուր տարվա, այլ կես տասնամյակ առաջ եղածի մասին է: 
Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով /վստահ չեմ/ զարգացած երկրների օրենքներում տերմինը հիմա էլ իր սկզբնական իմաստով է օգտագործվում, բայց հստակության համար արժի ճշտել:

----------

